# Donkey Questions



## Hosscrazy (Jun 30, 2004)

I've posted before ... I have a "thing" for donkeys. Don't get me wrong, I love my horses with all my heart. But those ears and muzzles on donkeys get me every time!

So here are my 2 questions:

- What is the difference (if any) between a donkey and a burro?

- Are there different breeds of donkeys (like there are with horses)?

Thanks!

Liz R.


----------



## srpwildrose (Jun 30, 2004)

As far as I know burro and donkey are the same, just called different names in different parts of the country.

ADMS.com is a cool website to read.

Different sizes.....mini, meteranian, standard, and mammonth. Also you can read about those on the above website.


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Aug 17, 2004)

*I went to the website you posted, and I don't see anything about donkeys on it. It's some kind of busniss website.*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 17, 2004)

I think you are right on saying donkey and burro are the same, just called differently in parts of the country. My favorite "breed" of donkey is the French Poitou, they are just a large shaggy donkey, but extreamly lovable! WE dont have very many in the US. The one and only one I have ever seen was in Illinois a few years ago. THAT BOY MADE A LASTING IMPRESSION ON ME!!! Does anyone know of any others around Wisconsin? Hosscrazy...your right, you cant help but fall in love with those EARS. Corinne


----------



## shminifancier (Aug 17, 2004)

The way I have been told is a Burro is a undomesticated donkey in other words those that are turned wild hence the BLM adotption program for wild Burros...But both are donkeys never the less...


----------



## Shari (Aug 21, 2004)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> . My favorite "breed" of donkey is the French Poitou, they are just a large shaggy donkey, but extreamly lovable!


I was reading back in a old rare breed livestock Magazine that someone is breeding small Poitou's??

Just wish I could remember the breeders name!


----------



## Shari (Aug 21, 2004)

Do not know if this is the right one,, but they have part bred standards..

http://www.mcrobertsgamefarm.com/donkey/donkeys.htm


----------

